# What is this fish???



## automaton (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi friends,
Do you know if this is an African, or South American?
The name? 
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like it's from South or Central America.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

a port acara i think http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+889+1598&pcatid=1598


----------

